# When is it reasonable to request a replacement?



## sixtyfivedays (Sep 19, 2011)

I've had my Thunderbolt since day 1 and I am now starting to experience some issues. One of them is that my phone will just randomly turn off, I am never able to replicate this and it worries me that I won't be able to replace it because it is so random. Often times I will just put my phone in my pocket and when I take it out 30 minutes later, it's been off.

Another problem is that my USB port is loose for most of the cables that I have. I have one cable that doesn't seem to have a problem but it is an aftermarket cable and I only use it at work. Everything else is very sensitive that if it moves, it will disconnect and sometimes reconnect.

I have been pretty rough on my phone, a lot of the plastic on the front near the screen is chipped. The screen has a few scratches and the kickstand on the back looks like the finish came off in parts. Is there any reason to worry that they would reject my replacement request because of this? I don't feel that the main problems I am having are related to this but I am not sure how they will respond.

Thanks for any help you guys may have.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

If you have insurance I would go that route. If you try warranty replacement they might not honor the warranty as they will say the phone is in rough condition. Far as the kick stand goes. All bolts does that. So don't worry about that.

As far as the phone turning off. Does it only do it in the pocket? Does your volume rocker wake your phone or do you place it in your pocket with power button down. I have done this before and my phone turned off.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtyfivedays (Sep 19, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> If you have insurance I would go that route. If you try warranty replacement they might not honor the warranty as they will say the phone is in rough condition. Far as the kick stand goes. All bolts does that. So don't worry about that.
> 
> As far as the phone turning off. Does it only do it in the pocket? Does your volume rocker wake your phone or do you place it in your pocket with power button down. I have done this before and my phone turned off.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I called Verizon and explained that it was intermittent and they are sending a replacement out. I only notice it when it is in my pocket, but it happened to me today while I was streaming from AudioGalaxy after about 10 minutes and I turned it back on and I still had about 40% battery. I can't tell if it's a bad battery or just my phone.


----------



## papaavi (Jul 11, 2011)

Dirty flash? Did you unroot before returning it? I'm sure they could care less but its worth it to me to satisfy my paranoia of big brother.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanth (Sep 15, 2011)

I've found just by being a Thunderbolt, it is reasonable to request replacement. I've had to replace mine for minor USB issues, the customer service guys didn't even care to check it out, just issued a replacement.


----------



## sixtyfivedays (Sep 19, 2011)

papaavi said:


> Dirty flash? Did you unroot before returning it? I'm sure they could care less but its worth it to me to satisfy my paranoia of big brother.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I went back to stock/s-on a few days ago and I am still experiencing. I believe it is related to the battery or the device itself. Will test when I get my replacement battery this week.



> I've found just by being a Thunderbolt, it is reasonable to request replacement. I've had to replace mine for minor USB issues, the customer service guys didn't even care to check it out, just issued a replacement.


Yeah I am having some issues with the USB port as well, not all my cables fit snug in there anymore. The only that works that I have is a bulky, short one that I got off Amazon.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Are you sure its not the USB cord itself? I know I had this problem with mine and when my wife got a new phone I tried her cord and it fit snugly. I think its the prongs on the end of the cord that ear out. I am using the cord for my Logitech harmony remote and seems to be holding up well to the constant use.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

